# ,   s
15 .      MP06BA   ,   , -.

----------


## AlexanderT

- http://www.dxmaps.com/spots/map.php?...XC=N&HF=N&GL=N
  :
1.   *Aurora* *Aurora-E.
*2.   *Iono-Scatter,Back-Scatter,TEP,FAI.
*???

----------


## RW3PF

.
  -    :  .        2-3 . -  .      10 ,           (UA1Z...,LA..  .),    ,         .     .      5 .   -       .
Back-skatter-   - ?
IONO-FAI-    .     -      F.    3 QSO   .   1500 .-        .          .  - 559.
TEP -  .  -   Es,          ,        ,  2-3 .

*  32 ():*

   :
http://www.tularadio.ru/?pg=module/a...2188023&line=6
http://www.tularadio.ru/?pg=module/a...2188023&line=4
http://www.tularadio.ru/?pg=module/a...2188023&line=9

----------


## RW3PF

> , //          ,  -   .


  ,     .      .  -,         06.11.2000 .      .    DUBUS.




> , FAI  F ,   ?


   -   .        http://www.vhfdx.ru/

----------


## AlexanderT

> 50 ,  Es  .


   -,          ?

----------


## AlexanderT

> ?
> 
>      .


  ,         .            .
                 .

----------


## AlexanderT

> 


 ?
   ,   *  ,  ,   .     ,      Es.

----------


## RA3WDK

FAI :    ES,           ES. 
  FAI             .  ,    FAI     (  ).    FAI c HA,DL,9A .   -   .      LOG     ES QSO.

 IONO   ,     ,    ES       .   - IONO QSO c UT5JCW ,        .      ES ,           , ES QSO    .       ,      SSB QSO,    ,    IONO  ,      6 .       IONO,         .

----------


## ER1LW / VE7LWW

> ,     ,


   ? -   ?  ,   Es      ,  .     .    4- .      .      .
,      .

----------

DL8RCB,  12701

----------


## R3DE

...   ,     ...

----------


## Igor@D66

21:00 20.12.2015   ,  ,  
http://www.aurora-service.eu/aurora-forecast/

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Igor@D66

> 


  "" Kp=8,  ,  ,  ,   .    .

----------


## EW2ABC

*     .   ?*https://tech.onliner.by/2021/01/05/s...itnyj-polyus-2

----------


## 897

> ,    Java
> http://www.aurora-service.eu/aurora-forecast/


Java ,    .   ?

----------


## RV9UDO

> ?


  
    ... .

----------

